# Welsh Cottage near Llangedwyn



## jools (Dec 27, 2011)

It is traditional in Wales that when a man dies then his property and wealth is divided equally between his off-spring ,,,,,, this fair-minded but ill-conceived plan ensures that farms get smaller and smaller until starvation or debt take a hand.

This is probably what would be know as a small-holding,,,,, two up two down,,,byre and sheds and a few fields,, not enough to live on so the resident probably worked at another farm.

I can't find out much about it's history because I've only been living in the area for 11 years,,,,,, nobody trusts me with "local" information yet,,,,,they just smile and change the subject! 

"Allegedly" the last resident was a woman living alone.,,when the house got too decrepit she got a caravan,,,, then another caravan. She came to her end (allegedly) whilst driving near to her home,,, in a state known locally as legless,,,,, she drove her 4 x 4 into a deep ditch where she was found a few days later,,,lifeless.

The house and caravans have been "investigated" by the usual suspects and left in a rough state. It's only a matter of time before they are re-developed as planning permission for properties on virgin land is unavailable here.

Two things missing from the house were a bathroom and a toilet. I found the galvanised bath and as for the other,,,,,,,they probably kept pigs.

When I got back to the car a farmer was waiting with his son in tow,,,,,,,, and gave me a worrying few minutes. Eventually I managed to list enough locals that could vouch for me to placate said farmer and he calmed considerably,,,,, son was still fuming and I think he was disappointed he wasn't allowed to pull my head off,,,,, I only live a mile away from the cottage but my house is in the next valley and might as well be in Asia for all the difference it made to my neighbours!

















I read the number plate and didn't touch it. Complete with semaphores,,, there wasn't much rust and last taxed in 04











There is quite a lot of machinery left for a farm this size it's probably been a dumping ground for other farms. 











Do you expect me to talk? ,,,,,,, I expect you to die Mr Bond!! There weren't lazers when Goldfinger was written






Mixed provenance,,,,,, it must have got desperate at times trying to keep the roof up!! 











There was no running water and I couldn't find a pump but there was a small stream nearby. This was probably the scullery or wet room. I need a wide-angle!!






Note the bread oven in the right hand side of the fire-place






That door led to a tiny room. The door had been drilled with dozens of small holes so this was possibly the food store






The bigger bedroom from top of the stairs,,,, I didn't go in as the floor moved in the same way as rotten wood does. This room felt friendly,, or perhaps more properly "homely"











The chair in bed two






Then I went home


----------



## highcannons (Dec 27, 2011)

That's a nice report. I didn't know they used timber framing in Wales. Thanks. Farmer wasn't very friendly, when they stride towards me down here it's 'cos they want someone to have a natter with......


----------



## jools (Dec 27, 2011)

,,,,,the area is a bit strange as far as attitudes is concerned. It was on the front line for a long time during the Roman occupation and then against the Norman invasion. ,,and then when the English bumped up the taxes asked of the Welsh for their own land things came to a head. The valley was part of Owain Glydwr's estate and where he had his palace built on top of a Norman Motte and Baily. His lost the war against the English taxes and his house was burnt down by the English in the 1400's and that caused a lot of strong feelings and suspicion which endures.

The drowning of a Valley near Bala to supply water to England was the spark needed to start a lot of Anti-English bother including the burning of holiday homes in the 60's

The piped sweet water from Lake Vyrnwy passes through the valley on it's way to England but the valley's supply of water comes from Oswestry and is so full of chemicals that it has to be filtered before drinking,,,,,,, and it still stinks then

All that has left the locals with a deep suspicion of anything from outside the area,,,,


----------



## st33ly (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice report, That Minor is great


----------



## glass (Dec 27, 2011)

st33ly said:


> Nice report, That Minor is great



Looks as if it moved as the grass around it is cut ad under the car too


----------



## smiler (Dec 27, 2011)

son was still fuming and I think he was disappointed he wasn't allowed to pull my head off,,,,,

And quite right too, bloody incomers only been there five minuets, and sticking their noses in, we get the same problems here in Cornwall.

Absolutely fantastic report and pics, I enjoyed it immensely, Thanks.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 27, 2011)

nice report


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 6, 2012)

like that lots


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 7, 2012)

This isa local derelict for local people, we'll have no trouble here!!! ;-)


----------

